

Apple Declared "Marketer of the Decade" - thepumpkin1979
http://mashable.com/2010/10/18/apple-marketer-of-the-decade/

======
demallien
For those like me that were surpised to see TBWA being given credit as Apple's
longterm ad agency, TBWA merge with Chiat Day back in 1993.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TBWA/Chiat/Day>

